# ACS assessment skilled passed !!



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Today I have received ACS positive letter recognizing 7 yrs 5 month of my 12 years career .

Is it normal to have reduced work experience !! 

What will this means for my application, future job search in Australia ?


----------



## voxtro (May 17, 2012)

Its going to affect only the points u gain by showing the experience. Not the one which u show to ur employer


----------



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks voxtro, 

So I should not worry about my job select for the immigration purposes. And it seems once I am in Australia I can apply floor any job .


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope, 
Congrats on your positive ACS assessment.
Can you tell me how long the assessment process took for you and under what visa category are you applying ?

cheers
~g


----------



## hkps2011 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me how to do or go for ACS assessment.Please help me to proceed with or any source of link on this??

Thanks in advance,


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society

This should give you all the information you need.


----------



## hkps2011 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Gaurav

Thanks for the info.That helps.

And also,do u know that even dependant(partner) has to take up ielts exam and skills assssment to submit EOI ?Please clarify me on this??


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 24, 2012)

Not completely sure about the IELTS bit, but your spouse/partner may have to take it.
If you are claiming points on your partners skills then you'll need to get his/her skills assessed. But the points that you get for partner skills is 5 so its really up to you ....if you need those 5 points.


----------



## voxtro (May 17, 2012)

hope4all said:


> Thanks voxtro,
> 
> So I should not worry about my job select for the immigration purposes. And it seems once I am in Australia I can apply floor any job .


Make sure u have a look on the points u can claim. You can refer skillselect site for more details,

Skilled employment outside Australia:

At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) 5 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 10 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) 15 points

Skilled employment in Australia:

At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years) 5
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) 10
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 15
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) 20


----------



## voxtro (May 17, 2012)

hkps2011 said:


> Hi Gaurav
> 
> Thanks for the info.That helps.
> 
> And also,do u know that even dependant(partner) has to take up ielts exam and skills assssment to submit EOI ?Please clarify me on this??


1. If you are to claim 5 points for ur dependent, then your dependent have to clear IELTS.
2. If you are including your dependent during visa application (not claiming for points) and if your dependent cannot score 4.5 overall in IELTS. You have an extra cost of AUD4250.

Check this out under visa costs section of skillselect site.


----------



## shann406 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I heard from my consultant that normally ACS only consider the years of exprience by reducing 2 years from the total years of experience. for example if i am having 10 years experience they will subtract 2 yrs from the total and consider only 8 years .

is it so?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

That will depend on your degree. If your degree is non-Australian and closely related to your work, they subtract 2 years. For Australian degree closely related to your work, they do not deduct anything. Go to ACS website and read the rules. Everything is explained in plain English.


----------



## swavik (Jan 15, 2014)

hello all,

Third completed,fourth begun for my ACS application to be in stage 4...
How long will be the wait cant predict..anyone with the same scene...

regards..


----------

